# Almost got a new kitty this morning....



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I finally found a cute little kitten and was minutes from leaving to go get her.....but when they gave me the location to see her, my scam radar went full blast! 

Can't prove anything, but this person seems to sell a lot of different breed kittens. The map feature in kijji shows the same location for a number of kitten ads I have looked at.....never two ads at the same time, though. I gave the benefit of doubt and replied to this one.....they replied with the same email address as a previous one I replied to.

Price was $50 less last night....said she had someone else ready to pay the new price if I didn't. Then she went down, but not to original price, while I mulled that over....

I decided I would go see the kitten to see if it was healthy, etc. she told me to meet her behind a restaurant in a really bad part of town, notorious for drug deals. I backed down fast.... 

So, no new fur-baby for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What breed is it you are looking for again?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My husband is wanting a purebred bengal. I am getting a "love kitty".... This one was a tabby/bengal cross. I also like the lynx point cats, the ones with light stripes. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad you didn't get scammed by a back yard breeder. Hugs for the near miss!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

one word.............SHADY!!!!! poor kittens


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish there were some way to prove what is happening and report this person!

Just before the ad for the Bengal/Tabby crosses went down, it was linked to 2 siamese cats. Now I see the siamese cats are down to 1 cat AND that ad is linked to another new one for 4 more kittens! This is just in the last three days! The same email address for the bengal/tabby was the one used to respond to me previously for an ad for 2 other kittens. 

Remarkably every ad has the kittens at exactly 8 weeks. Today is May 3, these were born March 3. 

Poor things! I was almost tempted to get that cutie this morning even with the scam/backyard breeder radar going off...just to rescue it. But then I did remember the problems Speechie went through after a backyard breeder....and discussions about not supporting these types of people. Thank you all very much for raising that awareness in me!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww poor kittens!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Anything Bengal cross is just a scam. 99% of these will have no Bengal in them at all. You would also be supporting shady people like this one, even if they come across as more legitimate than this case. Please either get a purebred Bengal from a legitimate breeder -- and there are MANY that aren't -- (and pay the big bucks), or don't get one at all. 

There are tons of cats and kittens needing homes in our local shelters, places that deserve your support and money. I would take your husband there and see what happens... it is MUCH better to get a cat or kitten that you choose based on personality...

Getting the only one offered from some person online in an add that is clearly scamming is not the right direction to be searching for your future 15+ year cat. As above... none of these Bengal crosses from sites like Kijiji and PetFinder, or even most of the purebred "Bengals", is really a Bengal... and if they are, you have to wonder why. Bengals can have A LOT of issues -- both mental and heath-related -- you do not want a poorly bred one. It's just asking for trouble.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, Mochas Mommy, I'm so sorry that the kitten didn't work out.  I didn't realize you'd been actively looking for a new kitty. I'm glad you didn't follow through with this though! Where are these people getting these kittens??

I'm not familiar with kijji - would the people in charge of the site follow up if you reported the ad as a scam, or at least as something that's not quite kosher?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

kijji is like craigslist; not sure if they would do anything. I was just wondering out loud if animal control would care or not. I feel bad for the cats who are in this house being bred like this. 

I have been looking for a new baby for a few weeks now. I know there are many cats and kittens at the shelters - I've been following them on Facebook....but I want to get a new "love baby" first. I still miss Mocha a lot, but I need to get the strength to adopt a new fur-baby as my nights are way too lonely (DH is working a LOT of night shifts and Mocha used to keep me company....now it is just me...) Once she is settled, then I want to foster and help other kitties out...then I figure I can work on DH and have a "foster failure" or two. 

Carmel, I do NOT have my heart set on a Bengal...my husband does...but he knows next to nothing about cats. I figure if I can find a "bengal" cross, it might satisfy him. I know the chances of it having any bengal in it are about as good as my big toe being part-Bengal. But HE doesn't know that...and a nice, loving DSH tabby cat looks close enough to pass for part-bengal. If the ad says "bengal cross", then he is more likely to believe it too. The only reason he is stuck on Bengal is I flippantly said I wanted a bengal right after Mocha passed and he told me to stop crying about "just a cat" and I could get any cat I wanted. I figured he would NEVER agree to a $1500+ cat so I said "bengal"....that sure backfired! Now HE has his heart set on a Bengal and taking it for a walk on a leash....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It sounds like you've hit a kitten flipper rather than a breeder. There was a girl here flipping prts on Kijiji. Shed post ads saying she'd 'rescue' any pets for free, then have 5-6 ads for random pets she 'had to get rid of due to allergies' for money. She was mostky doing small animals, but kittens too.

I did actually get a pig from her...free. I answer an ad saying she had a guinea pig in her bathtub they had found outside in a box. After a huge runaround I finally went and she met me at the door, handed me the pig (no box) and slammed the door in my face. The baby was less than a week old (umbilical cord), had mites, and was way too skinny. Luckily baby guinea pigs don't need milk even right after birth, so she did great and I still have her.

I started watching the girls posts on Kijiji and within a week I knew she was flipping pets for sure. I reported every post she made for a month before she gave up.

As far as getting a kitty...you could always visit the shelter without hubby and 'accidentally' fall in love with a cat. TBH you can leash train kittens, Muffin walks well on a leash because we used to do it a lot when he was a kitten. He loves walking to the park


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't wrap my head around this... if your husband wants a Bengal you aren't doing him any favors by getting him a DSH tabby cat. Also, it sounds like he wants one because you want one. Tell him you don't, and explain about needing to pay 1,000+ dollars in order to get a Bengal, or risk the consequences of a poorly bred, under socialized (or more wild than tame due to their wild cat background), high strung, neurotic, unhealthy cat. Even from a good breeder, IDB and similar issues are prevalent in the breed, can you afford high quality wet food or raw, and even if you can, are you prepared to own a cat that may still have serious bowel problems despite your best efforts? This is a cat you're going to be spending a decade or more with, you need to pick one carefully... not by finding one online at a site like Kijiji, anyone listing a "Bengal" there is a either a BYB with no genetic testing, scamming, or ignorant... or all three. 

If he just wants a cat that can walk on a leash... any cat can fit the bill. Getting one from a young age is ideal, but if you have one with the right temperament it can work out at any age. Even if they don't have the right temperament they can learn to enjoy the outdoors with patience.

Walking a cat is a commitment, like walking a dog, you will find it needs to be done daily. Once a cat is accustomed to the routine of going outside many want out all the time, on their terms. Unlike a dog that wants to do what you do, a cat is independent and often has no desire to sit around all day when it could be outdoors. They will become door dashers (and they're fast!!), meow constantly (so annoying), try getting your attention by other means (knocking over everything around you, scratching at the door non-stop, jumping in the windows), and in general are unhappy (I would be too if I was locked indoors)... a lot of people go into it as a novelty or only plan it as an occasional weekly or monthly deal, but it doesn't work that way. You create a little monster.  Can you tell I speak from experience?! I have never really walked a cat outdoors, but all of my cats at one point or another have been indoor/outdoor.

Also, walking a cat -- any cat -- is pretty boring IMO. They most often walk nothing like a dog, they stop ever 5 seconds and move veeery slowly, Bengal or not, and go the directin THEY want to go. Often you're sort of just standing around.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I tend to agree with Carmel. If you, or hubby have your heart set on a Bengal cat, then be sure to read up on breed and go with a reputable breeder. Maybe get a retired breeder cat for a much cheaper price. 

If a tabby DSH is close enough, then don't look for an ad that says Bengal or Bengal cross, because people who put that in there are out for a scam IMO. There aren't many actual Bengals looking for a home, if they come from a reputable breeder, the breeder has to be notified if the cat needs to be rehomed. There are virtually no crosses, because they're all spayed and neutered before they leave the breeder, not to mention fertility issues with the breed, so either way it's a scam and someone looking to take advantage in 99% of cases. 
If I were you, I'd either sit hubby down and explain the likely good of finding a purebred Bengal or I'd take him to the shelter, look for a tabby that fits the bill temperament wise and tell him how lucky you are to find one at the shelter. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry for saying anything.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

We're just trying to help you get a good cat, from the right places, by explaining things in detail... I've told you before as well the risks of getting a "Bengal" off of Kijiji so I am confused why you are still searching there when there are such risks involved. There are cats on the site that need homes in legitimate situations, but not any where the person is trying to tell you it's a purebred or purebred cross. Those aren't the kind of people you want to be helping out...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I only posted originally because I was impressed I had gotten THAT far towards getting a new kitty....and backed away only because I had been educated here about backyard breeder and now flippers. I have had a really hard time getting over losing Mocha so suddenly and this was a big step for me. I wanted to celebrate that with those who have supported me through my grief.

My husband originally wanted a bengal because I flippantly said a Bengal when I couldn't face "replacing" Mocha. He has been researching Bengals and talking to TICA registered breeders. He has been asking them questions about genetic testing, HCM testing, etc. I haven't seen him research this much for anything....so if he wants a Bengal, he can have one. Money is not an issue....space is not an issue.....he has even researched raw diets and a holistic vet. So, he is not going into this thing blind. This is significant for him as he never struck me as a "cat" person when Mocha was alive. But he says he really misses her although she was completely my cat. He likes what he has read about the bengal cat...he likes what others have told him about their temperament. If he wants a bengal, he can have one.

But I have told him that Bengals don't seem to be "love" cats and he said I could get a love cat...or two..or three....or whatever I want. I, however, see Bengals as high maintenance and am not overly excited (being the one who is home in the evenings). He has also encouraged me to foster cats. 

I figured if I found a "bengal" cross that looked somewhat like a bengal...and, being a kitten, it would be high energy...then he might realize a full bengal might not be such a good idea. I like cats with tabby and lynx markings anyway. If he still wants a bengal, the. It is a good thing we have lots of space for it...and he is talking about a large outside run area for it. (We would never let our cats outside on their own, but a huge outdoor cattery would be secure.)

Thanks for telling me the downsides to Bengals....but, if he really wants one, then I will support him. After some initial battles, he has surprised me with his encouragement and support as I work through Mocha's loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
I for one, Salute you, as you move forward! 
I KNOW how difficult it can be to get over the loss of a beloved pet...
When you started posting about looking for another furbaby, I shared in your steps forward!
I know Mocha will be Purring her approval when the Right kitty finds you...and you will...I have no doubt of that...
AND...Sometimes...We have no say in the matter!
The Cat finds us at some unexpected moment or unexpected place...
All we know is we look into those particular eyes...and we are claimed! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I did not mean to come across offensive and I'm sorry if it sounded like that. Like Carmel said it's all about information. A few years ago I didn't even know there was such a big market for backyard breeders. Having seen the condition of some of these cats, I just want to make others aware, that is all. Im not against purebreds either, I just feel that the reputable breeders who put effort and money into improving the breed should be supported. 
Anyways, I do wish you all the best and I hope you will find a cat(s) that suits both your needs and lifestyles. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Whichever kitty you choose (or whichever kitty chooses you ) will have a happy home with lots of love.  It sounds like Mocha got your husband to appreciate cats, even if he didn't appreciate Mocha, and I give your husband a lot of credit for understanding how much Mocha meant to you and for wanting to lessen your grief. 

I used to walk Margaux on a leash, and she's your run-of-the-mill DSH tabby, though she'd never be taken as even 1/1000th Bengal - she's kind of like a furry speed bump most of the time. And yep, that was the problem with walking her. It was more like taking her out so she could be a speed bump under a bush. I think deafdogs&cat posted a short video of her kitty walking on a leash - and her kitty actually walks!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, there are NO downsides to Bengals! They are the master cat race!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe you can Foster Bangals and let him decide if he really wants one...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It sounds to me like your hubby is really committed to the idea of a bengal. One way you could go about finding a great breeder is to see if you have a cat fancier's club near you and see if there are benal breeders as members. They'll be able to point you in the right direction for a healthy, well adjusted animal.

My recommendation is that you get two bengals. They can be very intense cats, play rough, and overall be more 'wild' than a domestic cat. That means the way they play can be too much for a 'regular' cat...depending on the bengal and the regular cat.

I've met quite a few bengals, and the ones who seem to do the best all have a bengal buddy to wrestle and cuddle with. *shrugs* That's just IME, which isn't huge, but that's what I'd go with if I was considering it.


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm excited for you and how far you've seem to come in this search for a fur baby! I like to think our cats and kitten choose and come to us, so i'm sending you the best positive vibes I can in hopes that a new fur baby chooses you soon.


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

While there are some scam ads on craigslist and sites like that not all of them are. I got Buster and Kramer off of craigslist. It is possible to find legit ads from people trying to find good homes for their cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catdaddy, I agree to a certain point...
I would be very leery of someone advertising on Craigslist any so called "pure breed" cats, whatever the breed....more than likely, a backyard breeder.
The True Breeders of a breed will be accredited through a Special Cat Organization of some kind, many will have shown their cats.
You do pay a lot more, but the breeders have invested a lot of money into their cats health and personalities, they want to promote the breed, not bring it down by selling sub-par cats...
Many if not most, will take a cat back if its not working out.
If you want a Specific breed cat, do your research and know what you're getting into.
If you do all that and buy from a reputable breeder, you should have a cat you can truly enjoy and very hopefully, not have to worry about so many issues that plague backyard breeder cats...which can be heartbreaking...

I also have nothing against someone wanting a Specific breed cat!
There are some I wouldn't mind owning either! Bengals are Regal looking, I love the fluffyness of the Maine Coons and Siberians and Ragdolls, just look so cuddly! 
That being said, I wouldn't trade a single one of my moggies for anything!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

newcatdaddy said:


> While there are some scam ads on craigslist and sites like that not all of them are. I got Buster and Kramer off of craigslist. It is possible to find legit ads from people trying to find good homes for their cats.


I found Cinderella (purebred, with papers) and Cleo on Craigslist, both free. But it is definitely a crapshoot.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Marie you won the Lottery that day!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> The True Breeders of a breed will be accredited through a Special Cat Organization of some kind, many will have shown their cats.
> You do pay a lot more, but the breeders have invested a lot of money into their cats health and personalities, they want to promote the breed, not bring it down by selling sub-par cats...
> Many if not most, will take a cat back if its not working out.
> If you want a Specific breed cat, do your research and know what you're getting into.
> If you do all that and buy from a reputable breeder, you should have a cat you can truly enjoy and very hopefully, not have to worry about so many issues that plague backyard breeder cats...which can be heartbreaking...


Good advice  

I also want to share that talking with local respected breeders led me to stay in close contact with one in particular. That is how we wound up with Skye- a pedigreed Ragdoll for free! His owners contacted her (their contract required them to if they couldn't care for their kitty), they gave him up for health reasons. The breeder thought of us because we had been contacting her, and with much careful consideration, we were the lucky ones to bring him home. :daisy
Hoping that you have a bit of luck in your search and that the right kitty finds their way into your life.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

After a lot of research, we have put a deposit on a purebred bengal with full show/breeding rights from a TICA qualified breeder with outstanding references. She is willing to offer us continuing support and mentorship when we decide to breed and show our kitten. We will not be getting the kitten until early June as we all want it to have full socialization with its mother.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

:O you got pictures of the kitten :love2 :love2 :love2 :heart :heart :heart


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! Carrie! Awesome News! 
It sounds like your Hubby and you may be going to some Cat Shows to show off your own! Very Exciting! 

It sounds like you have found an awesome breeder to, thats so willing to help out and support you guys!
Excellent! 

It's also going to be very exciting, when you can show us some pictures! 
Hugs and Blessings! 
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That's fantastic news!!!

I would love to get involved in showing cats (or dogs), and a mentorship is amazing!

You'll have to share tons of pictures of the new baby AND of the shows you take her to 

CONGRATS!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I love going to cat & dog shows. Ours have always been pet quality rather than show/breed quality but always thought it to be such fun. Congratulations.

May I ask what generation your baby is? It will be such fun following your story.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh that is so exciting! And I'm so glad you're going with a breeder! Can't wait to see pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow that is so cool, I'm happy for you guys! I think Bengals are so much fun, but they'd be too high energy for me, lol. I hope you continue to post about your new-coming feline baby into your home, and all your adventures along with it!:wink


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazing news!! Can't wait to see your kitten pix and hear of all the joy and adventures!! 
I am so excited for you


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is a SBT (Stud Book Tradition) meaning more than 4th generation. Three weeks until we get her.....and lots to do to Bengal-kitten-proof the house!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Carrie I just want to swoop in and give her snuggles!!
She's a Gorgeous wee Bengal kitten!
Can't wait to watch her grow!
Love, Love, Love!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

SQUEEEEEE!!!!!! 
Holy moly, she is so cuuuuuute! 
Love the fuzzy tail, the gorgeous markings.
Happy kitten proofing, my heart is pitter patting for you


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I love how the tip of the tail is black instead of the brown. What gorgeous markings she has. Congrats


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

So cute!!! Awww, I hope you know that we require tons of pictures when you get her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! 

I let out a loud squeal when I saw her - SOOO cute!!! 

I'm so glad you didn't give up after the first experience and that you'll have a new kitty to lavish attention on. 

Yes, pictures are absolutely necessary once she gets home.


----------

